# Scotland - better late than never!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a few words and pix of our trip into the Highlands last June. We had never done Scotland before so the fact that I work three days a week in Edinburgh and could combine it with work made sense.









Fantastic scenery  Skye









The same evening in Skye









And again 









Another 'older' Vee Dub









On the way to Applecross

We were impressed by photos from our friends Scottish trip and intrigued by views of Applecross via Monty Halls 'living in a crofters cottage' (cant remember the name) TV prog on BBC. We got to see the cottage itself (I'll dig a photo out later.

We set off from Edinburgh mid morning and by lunchtime were parked up in the forest for a quick sandwich before carrying on to Aviemore where we spent a few days walking a cycling. Our only day of rain saw us heading up in the general direction of Inverness. Using the rain as an excuse to keep driving paid off as we avoided getting wet - we didnt get much rain after that.

After staying at Kinlochewe (population 2) we headed along the coast road to find Applecross - our only booked site for the holiday - it got full due to its new found telly fame. Not wanting to move the camper we cycled down to the crofters cottage - a bit of a grueller but worthwhile. Its a great beach and we could see why Monty picked it for his stay.

We then headed for Skye and took in Plockton (lovely little village) and the Kyle of Lochaish before getting to the Isle of Skye where we headed for Edinbane (photo above) for a couple of days. We then headed past Fort William and stopped at Bunree, a great site where you can fish off the beach. I caught dozens of mackeral and ended up throwing many back as our fridge isnt that big! We headed back towards Edinburgh past Loch Earn (worth a return visit I reckon)

Theres plenty we didnt get to see and a return visit after our trip to Portugal is on the cards 









Bunree - nice site

Thats all for now


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great. Wonderful sunsets,
lala


----------

